# Propel/Envie Geometry



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone have stack and reach numbers on the new Propel and Envie frames as the geometry chart on Giant's website seems to be lacking. Also I am trying to figure out if I can ride the women's Envie to save some money.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You don't really need those numbers to compare reach and stack to another frame of interest. As long as you have STA, HTA, ETT and HTL of both bikes, you can estimate within a few mm's.


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Could you please give me the formula to calculate them?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cajer said:


> Could you please give me the formula to calculate them?


I don't really use a formula. For a standard sized frame, for every degree of change to STA, reach changes by about 1 cm. A degree of change to HTA only changes reach by a few mm's (like, ~3). HTL is trickier, because its effect on reach depends on HTA, but ballpark at about 5 mm's for 1 cm of length change. 

If you post (or link to) the geo numbers of both bikes and the sizes you're interested in, we can guesstimate reach and drop. If it's your current bike, it helps to know the stem length/ angle and spacers you're running.


----------

